# My uber/lyft ride - people love it



## TorontoGuy (Apr 3, 2019)

I am new to ride sharing. Got into a bit of a pinch financially and needed some quick cash. 
The look on peoples faces when they order UberX and I show up is priceless. 

Does anyone else here drive anything similar for ride sharing?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Hard to see your Uber logo with those windows


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

There's some 'hoods around here if you drive in with something like that, you ain't driving out...!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I love it! Way to go! And some nice Latino music and I am ready to go clubbing! :thumbup:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Hard to see your Uber logo with those windows


Lyft logo is more visible with tinted windows. No sense in trying to display Uber logo.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

that's a badass ride
Just don't take X rides at base rates or you are losing money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Hard to see your Uber logo with those windows


E Z to see the CAUSE of the Financial Pinch . . .

18 k.p.g. ?

Imperial Gallon . . .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Hard to see your Uber logo with those windows


He's got a Super Beacon!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> He's got a Super Beacon!
> 
> View attachment 309598


It blinks when low on fuel.

Often.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sweet! :biggrin: Not to be the downer, but make sure you keep track of all expenses. Some can be difficult to quantify. Fuel is easy but consider wear on tires, depreciation on the car, wear on the interior, potential repairs, etc.

it's a bit easier for full-timers to keep track of expenses since they can attribute most we're on the car to driving Uber. For part-timers, can be more difficult because you're not putting as many miles on the car and some of those miles will be for personal use. But do your best to keep track of those you can make sure you're actually making money. I see some people driving around big SUVs, pickup trucks and BMWs/Mercs and honestly wonder how they're making any money. With the cost of running vehicles like that (fuel or very high cost of operation with German luxury vehicles) and knowing what the rates are, I can guarantee their net profit is going to be pretty darn low.

Chrysler vehicles aren't known for their reliability, though from what I understand parts are relatively inexpensive and they build the Ram, Challenger and Charger with a bit better quality than things like their minivans or entry-level vehicles. Regardless, keep track of all that to make sure you're actually making money.

I'm with you to a degree. I drive an Acura TL which is definitely not the most ideal vehicle for Uber. But it's a Honda product which means it's reliable, the parts are all cheap since it's essentially a glorified Honda, and it does at least get 25 miles to the gallon despite having to use premium. The kicker for me is that since I'm a part-timer, there's no way I could bring myself to drive a Prius. If I had to drive some dinky gutless car I could not bring myself to drive Uber at all. Half the reason I drive Uber is to give me an excuse to drive my car :wink: I also do all my own repairs and maintenance which brings down the overhead costs considerably. So if you find that even driving a "non-ideal" vehicle is still profitable then go for it. Just make sure to crunch the numbers first.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Waaaay too nice for ride sharing. Not sure why you're so happy that people are happy when a Hemi Charger shows up on Uber X ... You make the same amount whether you show up in a 250,000 miles Prius or brand new Hemi Charger. Actually you'll make less since 15 mpg in a city will really eat up your profit.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I drove this one but recently quit. I drove uber to pay it off and its paid off. They loved it esp the females.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

yamafx4dude said:


> I drove this one but recently quit. I drove uber to pay it off and its paid off. They loved it esp the females. WOMEN.


Fixed it for you.

You're welcome.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

How are you not loosing money driving a heim charger at 16/25mpg ?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You bought a puke green 4 door sports car?

Please tell me you have those big mufflers that make it sound like a weed wacker running the wrong fuel.

Hate to tell you, your car is awful.

My 2005 Equinox gets lots of compliments due to the rear seating being HUGE. How do the 300 pounders at Walmart get in/out before the 5 minute wait time is up???


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

As a major car guy, your Charger is very cool... however, it will be destroyed and scuffed up within a few months. Pax aren't gentle with doors and will spill things over time. Get a cheap car or suv that you can abuse and not care. I've been driving for 5 months, have completed 867 rides and I have a 2012 Highlander (paid off) with weather tech mats. Trust me man, don't ruin your Charger.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

If you set your expectations realistically with gas, money etc.. your fine sometimes having a cool car can take away some of the boring side of driving



yamafx4dude said:


> I drove this one but recently quit. I drove uber to pay it off and its paid off. They loved it esp the females.
> 
> View attachment 310831


Exactly smart thinking. Invest that Uber money back into paying down debit basically what I've been doing the last few months as more is paid off then cut back on driving as much.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> If you set your expectations realistically with gas, money etc.. your fine sometimes having a cool car can take away some of the boring side of driving


Well said! :thumbup: Love driving my truck and my expectations for the money aren't high.

Been thinking about buying a cheap Prius to add to the fleet, though...


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

yamafx4dude said:


> I drove this one but recently quit. I drove uber to pay it off and its paid off. They loved it esp the females.
> 
> View attachment 310831


My first few weeks driving I was driving my wife's Countryman and you are exactly right - the women loved it, most guys, too. Biggest problem its horrible ride and it was so loud I could barely chat while driving. And the gas mileage was pretty crappy at about 22 in city. Stepped up and picked up an Insight, but the Mini was fun while deciding if I wanted to continue driving a bit.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TorontoGuy said:


> I am new to ride sharing. Got into a bit of a pinch financially and needed some quick cash.
> The look on peoples faces when they order UberX and I show up is priceless.
> 
> Does anyone else here drive anything similar for ride sharing?


Nice car, but did you fall out of the crib when you were a baby? why would you drive that for Uber? asking for a friend,jmo


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I can't believe the lack of reading comprehension in this thread!

Stop picking on the guy for driving the wrong car for Uber! He already said he got into a pinch financially, he's not bout to go out buying a 2nd car etc lol.

Nice car dude, love the colour scheme and the hood scoop.

The only thing you have to understand is that in that car, you are not actually "making" anything. You are converting the equity in your car into cash and with terrible conversion efficiency. Do what you gotta do but I wouldn't use that car for Uber any longer than you have to to sort out your financials.

The other point someone made about your car getting beaten up is on point. Definitely get some kind of seat covers and don't let people with food and such into your car.

Finally, never buy an American car!



> Does anyone else here drive anything similar for ride sharing?


No. I can basically guarantee you right now the answer is no. If anybody ever did, their car stopped working long ago!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I can't believe the lack of reading comprehension in this thread!
> 
> Stop picking on the guy for driving the wrong car for Uber! He already said he got into a pinch financially, he's not bout to go out buying a 2nd car etc lol.
> 
> ...


He's in a PINCH financially? That's because he bought that Hot Rod?I just googled Dodge Charger Hemi, That's a $50-60K car? I would let them Repo it before i did uber in that car,JMO


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> He's in a PINCH financially? That's because he bought that Hot Rod?I just googled Dodge Charger Hemi, That's a $50-60K car? I would let them Repo it before i did uber in that car,JMO


You don't know that. Maybe he paid cash for the rod and now he needs cash for something else and he needs faster than he can sell the car? Anything is possible!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I love doing uber so much that when I win the lottery I'm going to buy an srt charger and drive uber for fun. The payments wont cover gas and tires ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> You don't know that. Maybe he paid cash for the rod and now he needs cash for something else and he needs faster than he can sell the car? Anything is possible!


ROFLMAO, OK any thing is possible in Uber Land? PS the second that dude rolled off the lot, his car depreciated $10K, But hey any thing is possible, when we get our kicks on Route 66. jmo
I've seen some expensive cars doing Uber, but a Dodge Charger Hemi, its probably the Hell cat, that takes the cake on these $5 rides?whatever


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, OK any thing is possible in Uber Land? PS the second that dude rolled off the lot, his car depreciated $10K, But hey any thing is possible, when we get our kicks on Route 66. jmo
> I've seen some expensive cars doing Uber, but a Dodge Charger Hemi, its probably the Hell cat, that takes the cake on these $5 rides?whatever


Naww man hellcat has 2 hood scoops. This could be anything, charger has a million variations. Could be bum ass GT. Only OP can tell us!

Charger is OK but there's a guy on youtube that does Uber in an Aventador SVJ, that's hilarious. He's always scaring little girls. I think the top spec charger has more horsepower but worse power to weight so it should be quite a ride for X riders.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Naww man hellcat has 2 hood scoops. This could be anything, charger has a million variations. Could be bum ass GT. Only OP can tell us!


OK but on the trunk it does say HEMI?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> OK but on the trunk it does say HEMI?


Ya but there's loads of variations of that too. The 6.2, the 5.7, the 3.6...probably others I missed cuz American cars suck and don't matter.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Ya but there's loads of variations of that too. The 6.2, the 5.7, the 3.6...probably others I missed cuz American cars suck and don't matter.


if it says Hemi it has to be a minimum 5.7 V8 thats 16/25 MPG and after taxes at least a over 40K car, but hey i'm a toyota kinda guy,would never own a american car, unless they gave it to me for free,jmo


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> if it says Hemi it has to be a minimum 5.7 V8 thats 16/25 MPG and after taxes at least a over 40K car, but hey i'm a toyota kinda guy,would never own a american car, unless they gave it to me for free,jmo


Man you're right (I looked it up). I'm not the best at American cars, but I think a base R/T can be had for 30k USD and it has a 5.7. Although he probably paid the Canadian price which is closer to 40 lol.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Even if you are not doing uber, you will get attention with that vehicle.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> Even if you are not doing uber, you will get attention with that vehicle.


It's a nice ride, chick magnet, but i'd be pan handling on the west side highway, before a drove a car like that for uber,jmo


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok, are you trolling? It's your car do what you want, I have a 7 year old passat se and I feel like that's too nice for rideshare but it didnt cost me anything except the warranty I bought for it which has already almost paid for itself I dont drive full time though, just to make a couple bucks for S&G


----------

